# Honda GCV Timing Belt



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Honda GVC 160 GJAEA 5364168 N5AF. The timing belt came off the cam pulley on this engine. I can see no problems with the belt or pulleys. Has anyone seen this problem before? and what causes it? I found a service bulletin from a few years back about the cam hub cracking, but this cam is fine. Engine is on a log splitter that only gets used a couple of hours a year. I Would just like to know what causes the belt to come off the pulley. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Honda GVC 160 GJAEA 5364168 N5AF. The timing belt came off the cam pulley on this engine. I can see no problems with the belt or pulleys. Has anyone seen this problem before? and what causes it? I found a service bulletin from a few years back about the cam hub cracking, but this cam is fine. Engine is on a log splitter that only gets used a couple of hours a year. I Would just like to know what causes the belt to come off the pulley. Thanks for your help.


I have seen it several times, but there was always some type of damage to the cam. I had one once that appeared to have just come off, but after reinstalling came off again, on close examination of the cam, found a very fine fracture that apparently would allow movement of the cam on the retaining pin.

Now whenever I run across this, I just replace the cam as part of the repair, but I have been successful reusing the timing belt unless I see damage to it. This is of course because I don't always want to remove the engine and tear it down...:freak:


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

The times I have seen it were due to over speeding the engine. It was on power washers. The owner overrides the governor mechanism trying to get more pressure and bam the belt flies off and cam usually breaks. I suggest you replace the cam and the belt.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the input, 30 Year and John. I could find nothing wrong with the cam, so I put it back together and it ran fine. Thanks


----------

